# CLEANING OUTSIDE OF BOTTLE



## SNDMN59 (Nov 8, 2008)

I was at one of those dollar discount stores , they had these no name brand battery tooth brushes , both types the regular brush  and the swirl type . i bought a few . Where they cost $5.00 -6.00 at major discount stores ,  got the outside of the bottle wet, put on a little dawn dish soap, i was really surprised how it got more grime out of the lettering.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 8, 2008)

Amazing the products you can get at a dollar store for cleaning bottles. I just got tooth brushes a few weeks back and some nylon souring pads. farmgal


----------



## Haldy (Nov 11, 2008)

I have found that a stiff touthbrush and Barkeepers Friend cleaner does wonders around the embossing on bottles.  (As long as it is just dirt and grime and not "sickness" from being dug.)  Good luck!

 Denny


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 12, 2008)

*SPOT X*

I've also found a great cleaner for rust removal -- SPOT-X - It's sold in a small rectangular yellow plastic container (Home Depot in the aisle with cleaning stuff - for about $2.00 or less, Online it sells for $10.00 and up!).  

 Works great on any type of dump crud (won't help groundwater haze stains) and rust.


----------

